# I want a knitting machine!!!!



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

please help all you wonderful friends ... I am in the market for a knitting machine. I have read so many reviews on line about them but would love your opinion. I love working with chunky yarn and would like a machine that works for this, but I want to know if I can still work with worsted weight as well on the same machine? Help me please!!!!!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

The first and most important thing is to decide which thickness of yarn you want to knit with (fine/fingering, 4ply, worsted/double-knit or bulky). Each model is designed to knit with different range of yarn thicknesses. The needles are spaced accordingly; the same as handknitting when you knit with small or large knitting needles/pins - this gives the the gauge stitches/rows per inch.

Take a look at the article 'what models knit the size yarns' at Angelika's Yarn Store
http://www.yarn-store.com/selecting-your-knitting-machine.html

You can knit with worsted on a bulky machine, but you will get looser stitches. You could knit 2 strands together.

Machine knitters invariable start off with one type of machine then they get hooked and then get another type. I've ended up with five!

Best wishes
Val


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

wow, thanks! 5 machines!!!!! Which is your favorite to work with?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Like children you can't have favourites!

My mid-gauge (SK860) is brilliant because it's electronic and I design on my laptop and knit interactively. The laptop speaks to me and tells me when to decrease, etc.

My electronic KH970 (standard gauge) also does the same but with 4ply.

My new bulky SK155 is a punchcard [not electronic]. I wish I had gone down the electronic route for the bulky and bought a Brother KH270 now. I am keeping my eyes peeled for one! So I am planning for an addition to the family - No.6 !

I started off with a fairly inexpensive punchcard machine KH881 (standard gauge); it is a great workhorse. And whenever I need to take a machine to my club or craft fair, I take this one. Electronics do have a limited life and I don't want to put them at risk by carrying them around too much.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe sounds silly.... but this sweater for instance, is something easy once you learn to use the machine?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have 3 Bond machines right now and 1 Singer. I love the Bond, although a non-electric type and no punch cards I can make some very interesting patterns with it. I have all 3 put together, side by side so I can make very long items with few seams. I can make a twin size afghan in under 3 days with patterns and cables. It is not uncommon for me to make 20 hats per day when I have no interruptions. 
Although I can use thin yarns types on my Bond it is very lacy looking. I tend to use up to bulky but not super bulky. The Singer is better for the thinner yarns but I have not used it in a while as I am busy with other projects. 
So, I suggest you try some out for size so to speak. Each machine is a new learning, sometimes even harder that hand knitting. However, much much faster. I have learned to mix my hand knitting with machine knitting. Speeds up finishing time.
Good luck and let us know what you purchase.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a child's sweater I made on my mid-gauge (SK860); it looks about the same gauge as your photo.

There is also a LK150 mid-gauge (it has a plastic needle bed instead of metal).

Best wishes
Val


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

laleepoplove said:


> Maybe sounds silly.... but this sweater for instance, is something easy once you learn to use the machine?


Yes this sweater should be an easy fast knit once you've learned how to use your machine.
I like my brother machine. Both worsted and bulky weight yarn; from 500 to around 1000 yards per pound, depending on stitch patterns and fiber, knit beautifully on the 9mm bulky. 
Also adding a ribbing attachment expands the gauges of yarns you can knit to include sport/baby weight, depending again on the fiber and pattern.
You can find multiple youtube videos with brother 9mm KMs and a few with hobby machines on this knitters blog;
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/
Also by just search knitting machine videos on youtube.

Hope this helps


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

laleepoplove said:


> wow, thanks! 5 machines!!!!! Which is your favorite to work with?


I hate to admit this (I got carried away) I have eleven machines. 
I definitely have a favorite, my Brother KH970.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

OH I envy those that have a Brother KH 965i and/or the KH 970. I want one.
Right now I have a Brother kH 940 (Needs a new sponge bar), a Brother KH 930 and a Brother Kh 270.

Since I haven't used them in a couple of years, I almost forgot how to thread the 940 up when I went to see if I can just hand-manipulate the needles to knit what i want. Nope, it wouldn't work, carriage got jammed. So its time to pack it away and see about setting up the 930. Can't get to the 270 right now its in a closet with stuff on it, around it lol.

I like all the suggestions. May I suggest that you start with perhaps something like the Studio LK150


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

I just listed a Studio SK 150 chunky knitter for sale on this site. Take a look under classifieds. It works great for knitting worsted and bulky yarn.


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

mjanette said:


> I just listed a Studio SK 150 chunky knitter for sale on this site. Take a look under classifieds. It works great for knitting worsted and bulky yarn.


Did you sell it? I saw the post yesterday but not this morning.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
Hope things are getting better on S.I. Lived there years ago for 3 years. COnsidering where you live,I would consider the Brother 260, non electric. You can get older ones on eBay and some of the knitting machines for sale sites. They had been priced high, but now that they are being made again, the prices should go down for the used ones. I prefer them as they were made in Japan and some of the new ones are from CHina. They are bulky yarn machines but you can use sport weight at the tightest tension.
You will get punchcards with the machine that when you knit produce beautiful textures and designs. The sweater you showed could be done in a few hours on the machine.
I recommend that over the SInger 155 as the Brother can use any of the 24 stitch cards (except for the lace)of which there are so many, while the SInger needs to use 12 stitch cards of which there is a small selection unless you want to punch cards yourself. 
Look at Scanthecat.com and allaboutknitting.com


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

correction it is aboutknittingmachines.com not all about


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Passap 6000 with a motor. I would NOT recommend one for anyone unless you had an expert adviser to help you get started. This machine is the top-of-the-line. But the learning curve is very steep. Once you "get the hang" of it, you will not trade it for anything. It does note take kindly to the heavier yarn, but the results of the thinner guages are spectacular.


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a studio sk 150 chunky for sale for $175 plus shipping. Send me a. Personal message if you are interested.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

laleepoplove said:


> please help all you wonderful friends ... I am in the market for a knitting machine. I have read so many reviews on line about them but would love your opinion. I love working with chunky yarn and would like a machine that works for this, but I want to know if I can still work with worsted weight as well on the same machine? Help me please!!!!!


I also wanted a knitting machine, found a couple for sale,seemed like a good idea. But I talked with 2 people who have 2-3 knitting machines and then I watched the knitting machine forum here on KP and changed my mind. First of all, I
dont have a lot of space to keep one and it seemed as though the knitting machine girls had a lot of questions about their machines. So I decided that I didnt want to iinvest in one and then not be able to use it very well. Hope you get to do what you want. I'm not sorry I made my decision. 
Good Luck


----------



## Knittin Betty (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a Singer 155 for sale. It is like new and also have the box it came in. It was a gift to me and I have used it for sweaters. I also have punch cards for it. If interested, just contact me at my e-mail address or through this site.


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

Things are better thank you, still a lot of people with loss. 
I do appreciate your advice, going to search the web now 



euvid said:


> Hi,
> Hope things are getting better on S.I. Lived there years ago for 3 years. COnsidering where you live,I would consider the Brother 260, non electric. You can get older ones on eBay and some of the knitting machines for sale sites. They had been priced high, but now that they are being made again, the prices should go down for the used ones. I prefer them as they were made in Japan and some of the new ones are from CHina. They are bulky yarn machines but you can use sport weight at the tightest tension.
> You will get punchcards with the machine that when you knit produce beautiful textures and designs. The sweater you showed could be done in a few hours on the machine.
> I recommend that over the SInger 155 as the Brother can use any of the 24 stitch cards (except for the lace)of which there are so many, while the SInger needs to use 12 stitch cards of which there is a small selection unless you want to punch cards yourself.
> Look at Scanthecat.com and allaboutknitting.com


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a personal decision to own or decide not to buy a KM. Many knitters are Very Happy to have them. I found the punch card Brother and Studio/Singer/SilverReed machines were built so well, they will literally last for a lifetime of use properly maintained. The electronic KMs are much more versatile than the punch card units with pattern variations. KMs patterns and techniques are extroidinary, even more so if you acquire and learn to use a ribbing attachment. 
Most of the questions that are asked are maintaince related and involve installing a new sponge bar or newer knitters inquiring about techniques. I have helped a couple of new machine owners trouble shoot their KM problem when it was repair related. So far, only one has had to send her carriage in for repair. It needed a couple of new springs and knits great now.
As for the learing curve, there are multiple great youtube videos that teach all the skills a new and intermediate knitter needs to know, from casting on to knitting sweaters and more. 
Many truely love this craft and greatly appreciate their machines. For them, the more they learn, the more they value them, and they end up owning a few. I'm thrilled with mine, and as so many of my friends have said; this is a wonderful and worthwhile skill, or ThankYou for the beautiful...


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

machines come in different sizes - fine knit, standard (4ply yarns) and chunky. The most versatile is the standard, but if you want to knit thick you will need the chunky. Try and find someone with a machine you can look at and discuss with before you buy


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with what Euvid has said, this to me is excellent advice, particularly so because you stated that you love working with chunky yarn.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I have many machines and sock machines. I believe you would love the LK150 which knits worsteds and some sport weights on the smaller gauge. It is light weight and probably my favorite for it's simplicity. My next favorite is SK860, which is a full knitting experience with the ability to create more complex stitches much easier. It takes a ribber and electronics. My favorite weight to knit is typical hand knitting yarns with a gauge of 5.5 to 3.5 sts per inch. That's a slight stretch of Category 4. 
Whatever machine you use, remember there can be a bit of a learning curve and persistence will reward you.
Oh, the LK150 is the lowest I would go towards a hobby machine. It has true stitch control and working levers to help with different techniques. I've had a Bond and while it is better than nothing, the LK150/140 is easier. My opinion. Look at the websites and have fun!


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

i love the bond as well it is my fav i am attempting to learn the toyota but love the bond best till i fig the other out

if you print a coupon you could get one good deal at either hobby lobby or joAnns


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, I am always checking out ebay bc. I've been looking for a ribber. Anyway, I saw this and it is such a good deal just wanted to share it with you. type in : 3 Knitting Machine KR-830 KH-840 KH-830 Brother LOTS OF PARTS Into ebay search. its $600 but You get a machine and ribber together that's a good price and an extra machine which you could sell or keep.? just throwing out some options. Also, it sounds like you want a chunky knitting machine. I have a chunky knitter and it's great, they are really a lot easier to learn on. In this ebay ad the KH-840 is a std. gauge which is a bit more finicky and a little more challenging to learn on. But I learned on it and it was fine. But my advice and I think what you like to knit sounds like a chunky knitter either mid gauge or 9mm gauge would be perfect. Anyways, good luck!!!!! def. check ebay, here classifieds, craigslist, if you are around any colleges that have a fashion design/ machine knitting program, ask instructors, but I bought my chunky knitter off ebay and after buying a new sponge bar it works great. (you'll prob. def have to buy a new sponge bar). you can call Needletek in WA for that (google them, they probably also have machines for sale to)


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

The LK 150 is amazing I just got that and to me it's like the Cadillac knitting machine! great beginner and overall just enjoyable machine to use!


arwenian said:


> I have many machines and sock machines. I believe you would love the LK150 which knits worsteds and some sport weights on the smaller gauge. It is light weight and probably my favorite for it's simplicity. My next favorite is SK860, which is a full knitting experience with the ability to create more complex stitches much easier. It takes a ribber and electronics. My favorite weight to knit is typical hand knitting yarns with a gauge of 5.5 to 3.5 sts per inch. That's a slight stretch of Category 4.
> Whatever machine you use, remember there can be a bit of a learning curve and persistence will reward you.
> Oh, the LK150 is the lowest I would go towards a hobby machine. It has true stitch control and working levers to help with different techniques. I've had a Bond and while it is better than nothing, the LK150/140 is easier. My opinion. Look at the websites and have fun!


----------



## laleepoplove (Jan 2, 2013)

You guys are awesome!!!!!!!!!! Love this place


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

Where are you located? I have an Incredible Sweater Machine you can have for the shipping costs if you like. Just look them up on line or here on KP if you wonder what they are. PM me if interested.


----------



## Not a Knitter (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been cruising through your posts a bit because I have 5 machines that I would like to sell for my mother and they are some of the ones you've been discussing. ( providing I get good value for them; otherwise, I may take up learning it myself  ) My mom has Silver Reed 210, Studio by White SK860 with Ribber attachment and EC1, Brother KH260, KH965i with KR850, PPD Brother KH970 not taken out of box!(probably lots of extra accessories too). Hoping maybe you can help me figure out what I could get for them. I don't want to sell them really cheap just to get rid of them. Seriously my sister would take a machine, I just want to know what others think who know their value better. I've had someone look at them who said they are in good shape.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Who did you have look at them? 
A machine knitter, a dealer?


----------



## Not a Knitter (Jul 17, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Who did you have look at them?
> A machine knitter, a dealer?


I believe she was a knitter with half a dozen machines herself. She looks for people unloading them cheap. Not sure if she then turns around and flips them or keeps them for her own use.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Post them on Kijiji.ca 
When you view the site you will see how others in Ontario are pricing them.


----------



## Not a Knitter (Jul 17, 2014)

Macon said:


> Post them on Kijiji.ca
> When you view the site you will see how others in Ontario are pricing them.


Thanks. I'll have to spend some time looking closer. I had found kijiji all over the map with respect to pricing when I looked before. Plus I don't know enough about the other brands/models to know if it warrants the difference on price. I suspect some sellers don't know their value. I see often that Someone has passed away and they need to get rid of things so will take anything for it.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

In that case, post one at a similar price to an equivalent model that is listed and see what happens. 

Many people don't want to travel more than an hour or two to pick up. Your location maybe more suitable for a buyer looking for a particular model.

Dirty, dust laden machines would be at a deep discounted price.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry folks for asking but doesn't this request to make a purchase belong in classifieds and to be posted by a "Regular" only?

I caught all kinds of he77 when I posted a few items for sale - and my post was deleted by the moderator. Maybe I'm old fashioned but my mama taught me "what's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander". I am basing my inquiry on the fact that my post got deleted, users posted some really nasty messages and lastly because classifieds says "BUY/Sell/Trade" and posters are required to post 20 times in the previous month. Unless I am mistaken this original post "in the market" is to buy something. Just my thoughts on the subject and I know I'll get more rude comments - but I can handle it. LOL


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Well......Go back and re-read the whole first post. I did.
The original post was from someone who was looking for a knitting machine BUT the post was asking questions about machines and yarn the machines would knit......the last few posts were talking about how to get an idea about the fair market value of machines in Ontario Canada, where there is low demand for knitting machines.
The thread covers some very good points and offers very sound advice.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

Right...and poster Not A knitter doesn't have 5 machines to "sell". I guess it all depends on how you interpret "purchase" and "sell". Maybe I should just post and ask the value of the items I want to dispose of (see I don't even have to use the 's'word)!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes that will be perfect! Usually a basic sweater is a good first project. I love that yarn in the pic. I made a sweater out of that same color on my Bond machine years ago and it's one of my fav's!


----------

